# Advice on a visit to England



## ahmad_quran (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey community folks, seeking some advice. Might be visiting England for the first time for a 2 day business meetings in June( guess will be in Birmingham). Of course, I think of staying couple of more days and being off the job as a holiday so if I stay for another 4 days, how do you suggest I plan those. I need headlines to guide me. if i know what I should be saying and where I should be going, then I can put a plan/logistics/booking

I know there is a lot to see in England but I want to stay for a short period so will target the must see within reasonable reach from Birmingham as I will fly back from there. How much should I budget for the extra 4 days (including transport, accommodation, site seeing).


----------

